# So in Love with Atticus!



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Haven't been on the forum for awhile......It warmed up enough to finally get out for a ski with Atticus. It is wonderful to enjoy the results of consistent training! What a good boy. He "waits" excitedly with out jumping out of the car as I remove skis,etc. He trots along in front of me knowing the distance that is in my comfort zone. He "comes" like a shot on recall, "waits" on the trail when asked so I can catch up. He was behind me following my skis which I don't like as I can't see him.I opened my legs and called "through" (one of my freestyle commands) and he pops through my legs to go ahead of me. It is just so stress free and wonderful to have a Pup that i can trust off leash!
AND of course I have my leash and would immediately put it on if i saw any danger. This isn't magic it takes work but so worth it! thanks for letting me brag on my Boy!
Here is is waiting on the ski trail, with my Mom, Tail feathers


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice to see you back, Jody. Sounds like you and Atticus have a great thing going and why shouldn't you brag. You've certainly put the work into him. Love the photos. Glad to see your Mom so relaxed and comfy with her granddog. Say hi to her for me.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Atticus is an awesome representative of the breed!  I can see why you're so proud of him. He's an amazing companion and your training has really paid off.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds like Atticus is the perfect companion and you have certainly done a great job training him.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

How did you do it? Amazing!


----------



## rebel926 (Jan 20, 2015)

I dream of the day I will have a dog as well trained as Atticus. You inspire me to make sure I put in the work! Thank you 
He also looks like a real sweetie pie !
Nancy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, Jody, thanks for the wonderful update and photos. Atticus is as cute as ever. These little dogs are SUCH amazing companions once they are full grown if people are willing to put the time and effort into training them when they are young, and Atticus is a shining example of that!!!


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Jody,
I truly love your story and photos! 
I'm kinda new here and just came upon your photo that caught my eye.
you have a beautiful havaneese it is obvious why you love him so much.
Just look at his hair! love it!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Guys he is a very sweet boy.
I can't encourage you enough to do basic training though. We don't all want performance dogs but the basics are so important! For me "wait" "leave it" and a strong recall are at the very top of the list!
It does take time and patience,and consistancy though.
Atticus also has lots of tricks which are really just for fun. He is very smart AND very sensitive so that has been a challenge for me as learning each new thing is more difficult for him than my other dogs. Once he has it though his performance is strong and delighted! I feel lucky to have found this breed as I never thought I'd have a "little white dog" and be so completely in Love with him! I mean really look at that face! YIKES!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for your amazing post! What an inspiration!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

He is beautiful and how wonderful you have him trained so reliably that he can enjoy the things you love. I hope I can get a strong recall, wait and leave it like you do!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Thanks Guys he is a very sweet boy.
> I can't encourage you enough to do basic training though. We don't all want performance dogs but the basics are so important! For me "wait" "leave it" and a strong recall are at the very top of the list!
> It does take time and patience,and consistancy though.
> Atticus also has lots of tricks which are really just for fun. He is very smart AND very sensitive so that has been a challenge for me as learning each new thing is more difficult for him than my other dogs. Once he has it though his performance is strong and delighted! I feel lucky to have found this breed as I never thought I'd have a "little white dog" and be so completely in Love with him! I mean really look at that face! YIKES!!!!


Not only is it true that not all people want performance dogs, but even a performance dog spends the vast majority of his time being a family member. If I had to choose between Kodi's "performance skills" and his good manners at home and in public, there is no question, I'd go for the manners. Puppies are fun and cute (thank HEAVENS or no one would put up with them!  ) But it's the DOG you live with for hopefully another 15 years. That first couple of years of hard work make the rest of that time a pure delight.

...And I've always thought Atticus has about the cutest face on the forum with his little black mask!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Yes I think some people don't train because they don't care about "obedience"and will never compete.... but a well mannered dog is such a pleasure and a much happier dog. I LOVE to train it is not a drag to do. If you find good support you can really love the training part. The process of training is really the greatest joy for me. Once he has a trick, great he has it ,but the fun part of training that trick is over! So on to the next thing, which, at the moment, is jumping through the circle of my arms!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Atticus said:


> Yes I think some people don't train because they don't care about "obedience"and will never compete.... but a well mannered dog is such a pleasure and a much happier dog. I LOVE to train it is not a drag to do. If you find good support you can really love the training part. The process of training is really the greatest joy for me. Once he has a trick, great he has it ,but the fun part of training that trick is over! So on to the next thing, which, at the moment, is jumping through the circle of my arms!


Do you take obedience classes with Atticus? Do you have a book on training you've really enjoyed?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Atticus is beautiful. Love him!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Yes I think some people don't train because they don't care about "obedience"and will never compete.... but a well mannered dog is such a pleasure and a much happier dog. I LOVE to train it is not a drag to do. If you find good support you can really love the training part. The process of training is really the greatest joy for me. Once he has a trick, great he has it ,but the fun part of training that trick is over! So on to the next thing, which, at the moment, is jumping through the circle of my arms!


I agree completely. Competition and ribbons are icing on the cake for me... Not the REASON I train. Other people I know LOVE to spend time training with their dog, but are nervous about competition, live where competitions are uncommon or they just don't care about it!

Still, to me, training is a quality way to spend time with my dog. We both enjoy it SO much. I'd do it even if competition wasn't an option. Besides the fact that you get a better pet for putting in the effort, I think you also really deepen your relationship with your animal. I don't think of it as "training the dog", but as learning things together. The more we learn, the better we communicate!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful boy! Love your pictures...


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I agree Karen,the bond that is formed by learning together is deep. Each dog has taught me so much! The way your horses and Kodi taught you and I hope for you your new pup brings you new challenges, Atticus certainly did!
Yes Kim, I have taken many classes with Atticus, afraid I don't really have a book to recommend, although i have a huge library. I am lucky to have had some great trainers and mentors here in Vermont. My favorite online trainer is Emily Larlham her website is dogmantics.com. I think she is brilliant! She has tons of free dog training videos! However she is a clicker trainer and I know that's not for everyone! There are many levels of training but good attention and basic commands are so important in having a good, happy relationship and it starts from day one. Some of us go a little crazy (because we love it!) with our degree of training but really just getting good attention,not pulling on the leash,a leave it,a stay and a good recall will make life so much happier for all! Thanks for your replies fun to chat about things so close to my heart!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Jody,
Do you remember approximately how long you and Atticus were out on the trail
skiing the other day? Just curious as to the stamina and the cold tolerance of
Havanese. 

Thanks,


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Well that day was a warmer one than we have been having and sunny! He seems to love winter and snow but I don't go out when it's really cold, I don't like it either. He has a warm coat which I keep in my backpack when I ski. He can get cold in the car after a ski so I also have a old down jacket for him to sleep on. I find him to be pretty hardy, though he doesn't have fur but hair so you need to think of that.
We were out about 2 hours. He is 4 we climbed Mt Mansfield (highest peak in Vt) last summer no problem! I do know that some Havs hate the cold,watch for shivers,bunching up their body and holding up their paws!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks, Jody! What a beautiful picture! I never would have guessed that they could last that long and climb a mountain. That's very interesting and I'm very impressed.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

They are strong little dogs but like us, well me anyway, they need to build up to it! What's great about a Hav is that they are also pretty darned happy sleeping on the couch! Quite unlike my Border Collie who really needed to DO something every day!How old is your Pup? Very Cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Well that day was a warmer one than we have been having and sunny! He seems to love winter and snow but I don't go out when it's really cold, I don't like it either. He has a warm coat which I keep in my backpack when I ski. He can get cold in the car after a ski so I also have a old down jacket for him to sleep on. I find him to be pretty hardy, though he doesn't have fur but hair so you need to think of that.
> We were out about 2 hours. He is 4 we climbed Mt Mansfield (highest peak in Vt) last summer no problem! I do know that some Havs hate the cold,watch for shivers,bunching up their body and holding up their paws!


Great photo!!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> They are strong little dogs but like us, well me anyway, they need to build up to it! What's great about a Hav is that they are also pretty darned happy sleeping on the couch! Quite unlike my Border Collie who really needed to DO something every day!How old is your Pup? Very Cute!


That's another thing I love about them&#8230; Absolutely game to go, but also have a great "off" button!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow! Wish mine were that adventurous. My two will not walk the trails around here because they don't like little rocks or the sharp oaks leaves We have to stick to pavement, grass or astroturf or they will not budge!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

It is so interesting how different they can be, Atticus doesn't seem to mind the rain or the cold either. I wish he did as maybe he would hurry it up a bit to do his business! I hiked with him right from the start, so he got used to walking on things early on.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jody,
When you guys go hiking, do you do anything special with his feet or pads? I didn't see boots on him. Just wondering. These tiny dogs look so fragile. BTW, mine is a little over 5 months. She wasn't much over 2 lbs. when I got her and it was late fall and so I'm just beginning to do more with her outside.I was really happy to see your post as to what they can comfortably do outdoors.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so adorable and great photos!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for nice comments!
Atticus is the only Havanese I've had but he is pretty able to keep up just like my big dogs did. Of course you have to keep an eye on them but he is pretty sturdy! Agility is a very active sport with running, jumping, climbing, etc and the Havs do great!
My experience with boots is they help with ice build up between toes and with salt
to protect their feet.
I have used them in the past with my big dogs as I did lots of ski joring.
Atticus only goes when the snow is pretty good (not deep or sticky) so I haven't really felt he needed them.
I don't use salt and so I can pick him up if we are at a friends who has salt.
I live in the country in Vermont so there are no sidewalks in our world!
Some of us on this forum are pretty active with our dogs and some are not. 
I think the dogs are pretty happy and able to adapt to our lifestyles.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> Jody,
> When you guys go hiking, do you do anything special with his feet or pads? I didn't see boots on him. Just wondering. These tiny dogs look so fragile. BTW, mine is a little over 5 months. She wasn't much over 2 lbs. when I got her and it was late fall and so I'm just beginning to do more with her outside.I was really happy to see your post as to what they can comfortably do outdoors.


While Kodi hasn't climbed as high a mountain as Atticus, (I haven't either!!!) he also hikes with us regularly. He loves it and his feet have no problems at all. I suspect that pavement is much harder on their feet than most hiking trails, especially in the summer! These are NOT fragile dogs! They are happy to adapt to the life style of their owners, whatever that may be! 

The only "problem" we have had on the often boulder strewn mountains in New England and eastern Canada is that sometimes he's not physically TALL enough to get up from one level to another. Then we just give him a boost.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Kodi the little trooper! Nice pictures


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

But Kodi and Atticus aren't the only ones! Linda's dogs hike regularly and so do Jen's. I know there are other people on the forum (and past members too) who do a LOT of out-door stuff with their dogs.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

He's beautiful, his markings are unbelievable!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful pictures! I would love to train my hav to be reliable off leash. It's good to see what they can do and how hardy they seem to be.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

GREAT PICS KAREN,
Maybe we should start a new thread of outdoor dogs!
Yes I had to boost Atticus up quite a few rocky bits as well!
His feet never seem to bother him but God forbid any leafy/twiggy thing gets stuck in his fur!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> GREAT PICS KAREN,
> Maybe we should start a new thread of outdoor dogs!
> Yes I had to boost Atticus up quite a few rocky bits as well!
> His feet never seem to bother him but God forbid any leafy/twiggy thing gets stuck in his fur!


Oh, yes! Kodi too!!! The minute a leaf gets stuck, especially between his hind legs, he has to sit down and frantically dig it out! :laugh:


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just wondering ... do all of you outdoors men vaccinate against lyme or do you just treat it if it happens? Actually I heard neg. things about the vacs ... but wondering what you do ???


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> Just wondering ... do all of you outdoors men vaccinate against lyme or do you just treat it if it happens? Actually I heard neg. things about the vacs ... but wondering what you do ???


No. We are close to ground zero for Lyme, and my dogs, horses and family are at risk even in our yard. But Lyme vaccine can have nasty side effects, and it is not completely effective. Instead, I am vigilant about checking for ticks AT LEAST once a day. I keep Advantix on him during the warm months when ticks are more common. I'm not keen on this kind of product either, but I feel it is the lesser of two evils.

Then I have titers done twice a year. If he were to have a high titer, I would treat, whether he had symptoms or not. ...and obviously, if he had symptoms, we would treat right away.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

That's just what I'm going to do. Thanks!


----------



## gateau (Jan 1, 2015)

Love this thread! thanks for sharing your experiences with training and posting the adorable photos of Atticus and Kodi outdoors.


----------



## Carma (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you Jody for sharing your story. I have had my 10 mo hav/shin tzu mix rescue for 2weeks now and she has stolen my heart. I look forward to building my relationship with her. We will teach each other. You and Atticus are inspirational.


----------

